# Uzbekistan Tumblers



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been trying to fly some young Uzbek tumblers and yesterday, while my pair was flying, one of them did a roll like a roller after clapping it's wings. I thought that it was a roller at first, but it was the young Uzbek. Anyone has these breed and fly them. How is there performance? I've just started flying them and don't even know how they tumble. I need some feedbacks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Being a type of tumbler, I'm not surprised they still roll a little bit. I'm used to seeing them as show birds though.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Becky, you have always got an answer one way or the other. Thanks again for your knowledge.


----------

